# SCAM email attempt using TUG name



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2008)

This evening I have recieved dozens of complaints regarding an email sent from some unknown person representing themselves as a TUG employee or representative asking you to click on a link that takes you to a site to fill out personal information.

THIS PERSON DOES NOT WORK FOR TUG NOR ARE THEY IN ANY WAY RELATED TO TUG!!!

do NOT click on the link...do NOT fill out the info on the page as we have no idea what it is being used for.

The ONLY email addresses you will recieve email from TUG on end in @tug2.net or @tugbbs.com

we will never email you with nonsense like this...nor do we use/sell/share/etc your email addresses with ANYONE.

TUG does not send out spam email, advertisement email, or any email not directly related to YOUR TUG membership.


(various automatic emails are sent for certain activites such as ad postings and such...but those are very obvious).

DO NOT CLICK ON LINKS IN EMAILS THAT DO NOT COME FROM TUG@TUG2.NET OR ADMIN@TUGBBS.COM or Renewals@tug1.org

I apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused any of you, and I have reported this individual to their web host as well as gmail abuse as they use a gmail email address.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2008)

more importantly...since email addresses can be faked.

not ONE SINGLE LINK in a tug email will take you to ANY sites other than:

tug2.net
tug2.com
tugbbs.com
tug1.net
tug1.org
tug2.org
timeshare-users-group.com

any links at all taking you to sites OTHER than these you can rest assured that they did NOT originate from a legitimate TUG email address or are affiliated with TUG in any way.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2008)

I have determined the company who is doing this spamming/scamming calls themselves  "resalebyowner"

RSBO
1700 S. Ridgewood Ave. 
South Daytona, FL 32119 

clicking on their "privacy statement" it would appear they are just in the business of collecting your personal information to sell to other people...its sickening what some people have to do to try to make a buck illegitimately because they cant work for an honest dollar

http://advertise4profits.net/privacy.php


however more careful searching shows them as your average run of the mill upfront fee company just ripping people off for advertising fees

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/119/ripoff0119264.htm

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/322/ripoff0322918.htm

http://ripoffreport.com/reports/0/218/RipOff0218729.htm

this phone number is listed on one of the scam reports...  no idea if its valid or not

866-215-5037


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2008)

bump to top


----------

